
Ask HN: What has been the most impactful resource for your personal growth? - yarapavan
What has been the most impactful book, blog post or podcast episode for your personal growth?
======
barbe
Learning about Stoic/Epicurian philosophy has been the most significant
resource for my personal growth as an adult--in a nutshell, it teaches that
the purpose of life is to be happy; you accomplish that by living a purposeful
life, eliminating the negative(so that your life is filled with tranquility
and joy), so you eliminate the things you cannot control--you can get angry
about shomething you can do something about--but you must do something
pragmatic; savor each moment because life is finite; always be kind whenever
you can; and learn to be content with who you are and what you have because
fame and fortune in and of themselves will not make you happy. Following this
way of life has made me much more ontent--and fulfilled.

------
UrbanPiper
The Courage to Be Disliked by Ichiro Kishimi

My favorite quotes:

PHILOSOPHER: To quote Adler again: ‘The important thing is not what one is
born with, but what use one makes of that equipment.

The courage to be happy also includes the courage to be disliked. When you
have gained that courage, your interpersonal relationships will all at once
change into things of lightness.

once one is released from the schema of competition, the need to triumph over
someone disappears.

